

How Designers Can Earn a Seat at the Table - zt
http://firstround.com/article/How-Designers-Can-Earn-a-Seat-at-the-Table-2

======
TheBiv
This had some great advice.

One specific thing I have seen is that someone from the design world is
perfectly comfortable in the subjective world of how a particular product or
design makes you 'feel'.

The disconnect I have seen is when a designer takes the feeling approach when
talking to a business stakeholder saying things like "I just feel like..." or
"It just doesn't feel right".

Granted, someone from the business world has their own way to describe
subjective feelings with words like "That doesn't scale". So a designer
learning how to speak about their subjective feelings in terms of a business
stakeholder is a powerful tool that I have seen many designers use to gain
their seat at the table!

